# I'm a Celeb....



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

So excited "I'm a celeb...get me out of here" is back on telly this Sunday coming! Does anyone know who's going in?

I heard rumours that Katie Price is going back in. Didn't think they'd let the same person in to the jungle twice..


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

This years contestants are

Lucy Benjamin (eastenders)
George Hamilton (american actor)
Camilla Dallerup ??
Colin McAllister ??
Gino D'Acampo ??
Justin Ryan ??
Jimmy White (snooker player)
Kim Woodburn (cleaning lady)
Sabrina Washington ??
Sam Fox (page 3 model)
Stuart Manning ??

As you can see I dont know who most of them are  however by the end of the series I will be an expert  . There is a rumour that Jordan is going in after the first week  she is being paid 350,000 to go in (I'd go in for 100,000  )

Here is a link to the ITV website

http://celebrity.itv.com/2009/?intcmp=768617_123_1

I'm sure a Mod will be along soon to put in the disclaimer 

Shelley x

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay so excited, I missed it last year as lo was only a baby so I was going to bed when he did, at about 7pm


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

So pleased this is back!! If only for Ant & Dec!! I wish David Van Day was going back in! He made me howl! I really hope Jordan isnt going in, cant stand the woman!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree - hope jordan is not going back in

sabrina - mysteeq

Justin Ryan
Colin McAllister  - Interior design couple

Stuart manning - hollyoaks


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

am agreeing too cant stand jordan


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Clap Clap I love I'm a celeb my essential Autumn to Winter viewing. So do we need a poll for most popular person or person want first voted out.

My preference to win initially is Camilla Dallerup, Lucy Benjamin  - the others I couldn't really give too hoops about but then again they might say the same about me - LOL.

Fraggles x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't wait, roll on tomorrow night


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Noooooooooooo - not Jordan


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh another board to keep up with now    ... here we go ladies lol


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Phew thanks popsi - was just doing a search for this thread.

Evening all, who else is out there.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

fraggles... lets hope this show will not be a con !!! get jordon out before we start i say !!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Popsi I am with you, can I vote out Colin and Justin too, please don't put on the same team if they have to stay. They would annoy the tits of me.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm taping as im being made to watch topgear   Why they have to put Katie Price back in   smacks of desperado on both sides


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Cant really type here what i think of Jordan   Think her and Kim will come to blows! I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of Kim! Think she'll be fun to watch


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

mmm wonder if KP said yes to I'm a celeb as she knew PA would withdraw from reporting on it for this morning


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i wish that Peter A would get it on with Alexandra Burke and be all over the paper and wipe her plastic body out of the press !!! sorry i really dont like what KP stands for at all    .. be good if kim puts her in her place.. . we all have to vote to ensure she gets off first day and dont give her the publicity of doing a bush tucker trial either !!! NO COVERAGE !!! 

ok rant over lol.... i am back to calmness now lol xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Popsi I really think that you need to learn to say what you really think and not sit on the sideline.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

fraggles... i know i am a shrinking violet and need to get out of myself


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I like Sam.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep, I like Sam too. She was very good at the bush tucker trial. She seems to be the type who just get on with things and probably won't even flinch if she gets to eat creepy crawlies.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Kim for first trial.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree.....Kim first! Why why why are   Jordan going in there?    

Love love love Ant and Dec


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Shemonkey

She (KP) said she would do any bushtucker trial - let's test her.

No wonder George doesn't want to sleep with Kim, god help him especially if she snores. I suggest she is kept in confinement in the caravan cos I would be well ****** if she disturbed my sleep when I was in the jungle plus I would think George wanted safety in numbers.

F x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

hi Fraggles!

I like Sam, Gino, George and the one from Hollyoaks at the mo  

Not liking Colin and Justin  

They're making such a big thing about J going in like she's someone special.........she's not  

xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I am so with you on the one you like. Bless Gino for saying he will save George from Kim. Who's going to save the lot of them from KP?

Fraggles x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Closure my   She's going in for the half a million quid or however much she's being paid and the attention!!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

At least the great british public were great and voted for Kim.

Oh, is she going to take on the David Van Day role - the one you love to hate? And is Stewart Manning single and straight - is she going to be launching at him or 'strategically' making friends with George due to his Hollywood contacts?

Fraggles x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

She did say at the top of the show that she was scared of water and couldn't swim didn't she. Rule 1 ... Never admit to anything you dont like!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

KP going back in - what a tramp     hope someone slaps her one right in the kisser 

Like gino phhooarrr that accent wouldnt kick him outta bed


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

It was so obvious it would be Kim for the first voted task. All she has done is say she doesn't like things.  So funny about the towels, imagine having to just dry it out between uses    

Get Jordan out!! I cannot stand her at the moment  

Shelley x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well. I was loving it until Jordan came along. How ridiculous   She's just going in there to try and justify her actions and probably **** Peter Andre off too   

I thought I read in the paper the other day that her son was very poorly and she was by his bedside? Has he made a really fast recovery or has she just buggered off and left Pete to pick up the pieces again?  

I am loving all the other contestants though! Wasn't sure that I'd like Sam Fox as I always thought she was arrogant but she's actually really nice. Gino is a nice bit of eye candy  

Rachel x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Rachel said:


> I thought I read in the paper the other day that her son was very poorly and she was by his bedside? Has he made a really fast recovery or has she just buggered off and left Pete to pick up the pieces again?


Typical Jordan, mother of the year!!! (allegedly) 

Yes I like Sam Fox, she is just getting on with it which I like. No way would I put a spider on my tongue  

Shelley xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nor me Shelley! I was amazed that the spider didn't try to crawl   Or perhaps it was so shocked itself!!   

Rachel x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow! I can't believe how much people actually care about Katie Price. 
I wish both her & Peter Andre would disappear from the spotlight forever!

It's a more of a Z list cast than usual this year I think  . I think I'm going to like Lucy & Camilla but they need time to make themselves known unlike Kim who took up most of last night's show.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I am warming to the dark haired one out of colin and justin especially when he called KP a minger - am I mean?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Ha ha no Fraggles I loved that


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Shemonkey, I thought Pobby would be with us by now, don't tell me has a life outside of FF


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi fraggles, am warming to Kim today


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kim is really quite funny... OH NO !! KP is on her way in now, hope she goes asap its gonna spoil the show


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Fraggles said:


> I am warming to the dark haired one out of colin and justin especially when he called KP a minger - am I mean?


No, I'd say you were spot on Fraggles!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually am warming to both colin and justin, I love their barbed comments. So far like Colin, Justin, Sam, Jimmy - need to see more of Lucy and Carmilla.

I wonder if she will take the role of david van day / timmy mallet?

Fraggles x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Dilemma

So what would you have done

Taken in the gifts in exchange for the luxury items or just said sod it and leave the gifts behind


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

left the gifts i think.. personal items would be a lifesaver i am sure..


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

now i like camilla but if i knew that i was going into the jungle I would had put on about a stone in weight before I went in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I would've left the gifts, they get treats in the chests anyway and to make people give up their photos was just mean


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I would have taken the gifts. Several years ago I spent a few months sleeping in the african bush with some others, our backpacks and sleeping bags and our feet. No access to supplies such as coke, tea or coffee as we were miles away from any shops - we all went to sleep dreaming about food items and drinks. One time in Africa for a fleeting moment when I saw a local village riding past on his bike with a bottle of coke I thought about mugging him for it but thought it might create an international incident.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> Wow! I can't believe how much people actually care about Katie Price.
> I wish both her & Peter Andre would disappear from the spotlight forever!


Here here!

I think I would have kept the personal items. Photos are definately a lifesaver when you're feeling down or homesick 

I'm liking everyone at the moment although I am sure that will change! I did feel sorry for Camilla. She's so tiny and obviously has no fat reserves bless her. She needs a giant bar of dairy milk!

Loving Ant and Dec too  They make me laugh so much!

Rachel x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Rachel said:


> Loving Ant and Dec too  They make me laugh so much!


They're the reason I watch it  I have a thing for Dec 

I had to laugh last night when Jordan kept saying "it must be you, i'm not up for this one" tough luck mrs!!! Jet lagged, get a life woman!!!

Shelley xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ant and Dec - always just fantastic   

I felt so sorry for Camilla - looked like she had some kind of panic attack too because she felt so ill and tired. Thats a bit nasty - poor thing. They were all very nice to her tho wern't they.

KIM TO WIN


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Evening All

Anyone else in here.

F x


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi fraggles  

Shall we guess how many time Kim says 'luvvy'!!! Can't wait to see the trial although would have prefered KP to not be doing it, the less attention she gets the better in my book!

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am here too... you can see her acting up on the trial on the beginning of the show !!! whe was not bothered last time why now !!! sillycow !!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I lived overseas when she was in the first time, was she lazy then then?

Oh how hilarious Ant's comment about Peter Andre's phone bill. Love it.

She actually looks a lot prettier the more natural she looks I think. 

Popsi what was the gameshow that said say what you see? Oh catchphrase. Laugh out loud. I take it that you are Team Andre.

F x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol .. Fraggles I am not really team any of them, but if i had to chose would not be Team KP thats for sure lol


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

how many stars will she get? Or will they go hungry


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Her lips look a bit funny


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

LL I agree! I am not really bothered by Katie Price, I don't love or hate her   Thing is most people hate her, so why vote her for to do trials which means she is on the tv for most of the hour that celeb is on, it is playing into her plans, to get airtime!

I feel sorry for Ginos wife   
I am not really disliking anyone at the mo, think they are a good bunch so far


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

♥ MAL♥ said:


> I feel sorry for Ginos wife


So do I, she must have tummy ache all the time, I wouldn't last 5 mins with him  

I don't for one min believe that KP didn't break wind in front of Pete!!! Lets face it KP and ladylike just doesn't go in the same sentence 

Shelley x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Just heard Camilla's gone, not surprised really, she didn't look well last night


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nooooooooo - I really liked Camilla. Hope she gets well tho.

Well I hate to say it really but I actually felt sorry for KP last night in that challenge. I'm claustrophobic and have panic attacks and it looked real to me. Wouldn't wish that on anybody. But today is a new day

Go Team Andre


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree LL, no-one can fake that shaking, I do feel she's hijacking the show though  

Am liking everyone else at the mo, think Kim and KP may come to blows....bring it on


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I did too Em. To be honest I don't dislike her. I think she needs professional help & councelling but I am sick of seeing both her & Peter in the papers & magazines all the time. I am over them both, I really am  
However on something like I'm a celeb I don't think she comes across too bad & I think she should be treated the same as everyone else. 
I think Kim has taken a complete impression of her from the papers as most people do & the same with Pete who always comes across as an innocent victim when we really do not know what goes on when the camersa aren't there *sigh*  
I too would have freaked in that water, to be honest had she been expecting the water it might not have been too bad but when not expecting it I probably would have drowned!  

I guessed Camilla would walk and am disappointed about that as on Strictly she's a really likeable person, I thought she might be stronger.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I might be guilty of 'not having a life' but.............


Ant and Dec were trying hard to encourage her to lie on her back to reach the stars, but that also would have meant the water just whooshed her down feet first like a water chute and it wouldn't have gone all in her face. She'd have just landed on her feet. I wonder if thats why they kept suggesting it. As it was she landed very awkwardly and it would have been like that waterboard torturing technique


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I felt sorry for her in that task, I have a thing for water so could understand her panic, I also thought they should of given her a bit of warning due to them knowing she is not good with water. 

Really liking it though so far, an old boxer has replaced Camilla, don't know who he is though


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I think Katie is going to have the 'Jedward' effect! ...
No-one really likes her much at the beginning, but then she stays a little longer as she's entertaining, then stays a little longer .....


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

∆ Ceri ∆ said:


> I think Katie is going to have the 'Jedward' effect! ...
> No-one really likes her much at the beginning, but then she stays a little longer as she's entertaining, then stays a little longer .....


oh I really hope you are wrong  not sure I can take a few weeks of hearing about what a hard 7 months she's had  . Sorry but there is no sympathy for her in my house 

Is the task live tonight? Not sure if I hear A and D say that last night or if I imagined it 

Shelley x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a bit torn on the KP issue........really don't want to like her but did feel sorry for her last night, don't like to see anyone go through that TBH.......I just don't want the whole thing to be all about her and hope the public give the others a chance to do the tasks  

I think KP does her task and there is a live task as well tonight


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Shelley, no me either! 
Like Sam and Kim so far


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope - no KP sympathy from me either. Only with that claustrophobic thingy  

I really like Colin and Justin but I have always thought they were funny. 

Oh for goodness sake - totally off topic but just how annoying is Kate Moss 'getting the landan look'   . Was just on telly


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi girlies

Have been lurking a bit but need to join in now if thats ok.  

It is becoming a bit of the Katie Price show which must be really cheesing the other celebs off, am really hoping she either gives up and goes home soon or gets voted off first, she's spoiling it.  And unfortunately dont have any sympathy either for her, she knew what she was letting herself in for and the only thing I can really think is keeping her there is that fat wad of money she is getting for it, none of this closure business what a load of pants!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OK, here goes .....

My names is Fraggles  gulp and I think I need to admit that I might be thawing to KP - never thought that would happen?

I am just going to duck as I think my fellow FF'ers may be chucking sponges at me or worse

Ouch who just throw that one I didn't have time to duck.

Fraggles x

P.s Just read Sprinkles post about the £350k KP is getting and feel I may be icing up again.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fraggles, my ISP on home page said £450k other day, either amount is obscene isn't it. Oh it's a hard life   I'm so glad i'm 'normal' (as i can be!)


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Ceri, I'd go in for 50k - I think it's a piece of **** - but then I have done lots of camping, haven't lived in luxury mansions and don't constantly stay in 5 star hotels. Besides, don't some people sign up to do boot camps and pay to do live on bird rations?


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh Fraggles you're brave I wouldnt go in there for anything purely because cant do spiders, every time that b***dy tarantula comes up between scenes I nearly fall off my chair.  And when Gino did the first challenge I had to turn over for 5 minutes otherwise I have nightmares.

Thought it was a bit mean actually of Joe walking in and telling everyone how many things there were that could drop in their beds and bite them, Lucy looked petrified.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sprinkles said:


> Thought it was a bit mean actually of Joe walking in and telling everyone how many things there were that could drop in their beds and bite them, Lucy looked petrified.


I thought it was pretty funny!!  He is sooo serious when he says things. Yes I know Lucy looked petrified but surely they were briefed about the dangers before they went in!! I would of been googling like mad weeks before I went 

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OK Joe - well, he clearly has had a few knocks on the head hasn't he? I reckon Kim fancies him


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah you're right Shelley bit naive of them if they didnt google before they went in.

LL I reckon Kim fancies all the men, she seems a game old gal!!!  I really like her, maybe she'll end up in a turbulent love triangle between Joe and George


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sprinkles said:


> LL I reckon Kim fancies all the men, she seems a game old gal!!! I really like her, maybe she'll end up in a turbulent love triangle between Joe and George


Oooooooooooh!!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Everyone

Im hooked  

I am starting to feel a bit sorry for KP too....shocks me cos im Team Andre      Lets who who gets tonights bushtucker  

And i have to say, there is no way on this earth I could do what they are doing, eating crocodile feet surely must be classed as a trial, not dinner!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyLottie said:


> OK Joe - well, he clearly has had a few knocks on the head hasn't he? I reckon Kim fancies him


And don't you know she loves boxing?! 

I have to say I would find her so irritating to be around, she goes on & on & barely lets people get a response in before repeating herself again


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh just heard on preview that they're splitting the camp tonight, should be interesting....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooooh


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

if she is cold why not put some clothes on


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
  Ok I must have been having a weak moment but KT Price stop your whingeing - you are getting paid a lot of money and you are getting on my tits again!
F x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

woo hoo fraggles.. glad you have got your sense back


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I missed all of I'm a celeb last night as work wednesday evenings - any good.

Popsi were yu in or out


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

fraggles.. i seen it, it was more like the katie price show !!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooohhh It's kicking off


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Gino oh my good having a shag in the toilet - poor wife what a thought.


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

I love Gino! How fab is he?!


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

His poor wife she must be cringing but even so he is a bit tasty.....

Welcome back from the dark side fraggles


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Can we shove Kim and KT down the smelly dunny (sp?). Kim needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

C & J are hilarious


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I love C and J

So replacements if A and D ever pack in presenting it? Or Jedward LOL


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh no Headlines tomorrow KP pregnant - not drinking alcohol


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

oh Columbo Fraggles I would never have thought of her being pg thought she wasnt drinking cos she cant trust her mouth when she has a drink.

Kim's gonna jib and go I bet!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

She wants the press coverage whether true or not ...

I love George, Sam, C and J, warming to Lucy, need to see more of the others


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Bring it on, come on girl earn your £450k thats what you're being paid for......


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Sprinkles you are all heart


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

If anyone is watching itv3 is it - caroline flack - please get here out of there


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I know..... have to be really honest it will take me a lot to defrost to her, I didnt like her the first time she went in 6 years ago but she redeemed herself and I began to really like her, but it just seems like she's just done a full circle and gone back to doing all the things she spent ages telling everyone she was done with.  Also I dont know what she's trying to achieve by going in there, and she's left her kids to do this so no will take a lot for me to melt.....

Sorry rant over...


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Lucy has also left a child & will be missing her daughter's 3rd birthday while in there but no-one seems to have noticed


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Katie & I cant stand Kim - in fact Kim is starting to make me so angry that id happily go into the jungle and take her on! Never as anyone wound me up like that woman!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

socialchameleon said:


> I like Katie & I cant stand Kim - in fact Kim is starting to make me so angry that id happily go into the jungle and take her on! Never as anyone wound me up like that woman!


  I don't like her either


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Me neither, I did but she has become far too bossy and telling Justin he should have his moles cut off.............how rude   !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I wish people would stop voting for KP now, I really want to see some of the others do some tasks!! Why is George and Kim not eligable for most things!! Surely they shouldn't be in there if they can't do their share  

I'm not personally too bothered about KP and Lucy leaving their children it is only for a few weeks and they are with the other parent   .  Funny how no one bats an eyelid when most of the men in the show are Dad's  
Just my honest opinion

Shelley x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I agree Shelley, I find it to be just another thing to stick the boot in KP, espcially when Pete says he'd never do it cause he couldn't leave his kids *yawn*. If I could earn that money in 3/4 weeks I don't think I'd be saying no!

As for George & Kim I said the same to my DH the other night! They shouldn't be in there if they are unfit to do the tasks, it's not fair, and KP doing all of them it just goes to show how stupid some of her haters are, they hate her so much they are getting her more air time than anyone else


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree it does seem odd that George and Kim are excluded on medical reasons for quite a few challenges, I think they even seem a little shocked sometimes when Ant and Dec say so.

Kim was very mean saying to Justin about his moles but he handled it very diplomatically, especially when she came to challenge him about talking about it.

My vote to win (at the min) is Colin his jungle telegraph messages sometimes just crack me up.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I wondered if George had it in his contract that he wouldn't do any. Especially when that task went 'wrong' and he didn't even get wet  

Agree about Kim - I thought I was going to like her. Still - she mixes it up a bit I suppose.

Still loving J & C


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Well i reckon the votings fixed for KP to do the trials so that she can keep stripping down to her underwear, showing off her new range just in time for christmas, at every trial. I've gone right off her now, get the silly publicity seeking cow out.

She doesn't need the money as shes worth 4-5million so as far as i'm concerned she can pack her bags like she's threatening to and go home perhaps then i can watch the show and enjoy it


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually prefer to watch it with KP to be honest, i didnt think i would but i like the girl, i fail to see what shes done so wrong to everyone that it warrents all this public outburst? She hasnt hurt me or my family or anyone else i know, the papers make mnost stuff up anyway..... so shes a publicity seeker? well thats the idea behind 'celebrity', thats what she gets paid to do, she gets her (.)(.)'s out, so would I if I had a figure like that!! Shes not said a word to anyone in there thats been out of order!

Give KP a break!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Just got home and catching up on I'm a celeb - go Yellow Team. Respect for eating rat.

What's this with talking in third person lark 'The Pricey can't do that' - what that Jordan speaking.

Fraggles x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

socialchameleon said:


> I actually prefer to watch it with KP to be honest, i didnt think i would but i like the girl, i fail to see what shes done so wrong to everyone that it warrents all this public outburst? She hasnt hurt me or my family or anyone else i know, the papers make mnost stuff up anyway..... so shes a publicity seeker? well thats the idea behind 'celebrity', thats what she gets paid to do, she gets her (.)(.)'s out, so would I if I had a figure like that!! Shes not said a word to anyone in there thats been out of order!
> 
> Give KP a break!


  That's exactly how I feel, I can't work out why people *hate* her so much


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> socialchameleon said:
> 
> 
> > I actually prefer to watch it with KP to be honest, i didnt think i would but i like the girl, i fail to see what shes done so wrong to everyone that it warrents all this public outburst? She hasnt hurt me or my family or anyone else i know, the papers make mnost stuff up anyway..... so shes a publicity seeker? well thats the idea behind 'celebrity', thats what she gets paid to do, she gets her (.)(.)'s out, so would I if I had a figure like that!! Shes not said a word to anyone in there thats been out of order!
> ...


I dont hate her i used to quite like Katie. But if Harvey was so sick why leave him...............oh yeah for publicity cos she has a new underwear range coming out.
I'd have had more respect for her if she stayed home with her sick kid, after all Harvey is not Peter's kid or responsibilty but he takes it all on whilst she goes swanning off to drum up more publicity because her public profile is waining. Isn't that why Asda dropped her range from their stores because she is no longer proving to be as popular. 
If i had a figure like her i'd get my (.)(.) out too but get your priorities right when your kids are as sick as was claimed then thats where you should be not half way round the world in a jungle.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Harvey *was* sick but then got better so now she can go & work again just like any mother would.

Of course she wants publicity, what good is it having an underwear range/album/movie out & then doing no publicity for it.

I wish people would give her a break now, it seems in most instances she can never do anything right!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

My dh hates her, always starts when she comes on the tv and I asked him who the hell did she kill? Really and honestly she has not done anything that bad to be so hated   There are always two sides in a relationship and I am sure Peter is not faultless in that marrage. As far as I can tell they went into the marrage trying to change each other which is never going to work, no matter how famous you are. Also other people have gone into the jungle and left children at home and all of them are there to publicise something or trying to get more work in. I heard that Harvey was sick but not now, and Peter is glad she has gone into the jungle as he now gets to spend the time whilst she is away looking after there children. One thing about Katie/Jordan is that everyone has an opinion and that is what ITV wanted!

Is it on tonight with Xfactor being on? Wow wee good telly tonight if it is


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes its on at 9.20


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

what time is xfactor on, do you know? Out all day today so need to know what time to get home for


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i think x factor is on at 8


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

To be honest, I'm not a fan of KP. I've only ever watched the one episode of Katie and Peter (while they were together) and found them both to be crude - I don't need to know what goes on in their sex life or see them grope each other    The final straw had to be when she gave her first interview to Piers Morgan and said "Pete, you didn't complain when I gave you a blow job this morning in the bath." I'm not a prude (discuss sex life openly with friends, but not with people that I don't know and wouldn't do in front of millions on TV), but just think that she goes too far.

That said, she hasn't killed or hurt anyone (except Pete and I think they are as bad as each other) and she doesn't deserve what is happening on Celeb. Perhaps she has gone in too soon and should have left it till next year if this is something that she really wanted to do. This is nothing to do with leaving her children, but more to do with all the stuff with her and Pete calming down and maybe the public wouldn't be as harsh towards her.


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh definately a split camp on KP here ladies eh?  I'm not going to waste much more of my breath on her to be honest, unless she does something relevant.

I cant wait to see Kim with kangaroo thingies to eat tonight.  Also what other minging items to eat are they going to come out with this year, they always have a new one up their sleeve.

Also forgot to mention before that Ant and Dec seem to be on top form this year am really enjoying their banter, they're hilarious.  

X factor tonight Wham special woo hoo! I love Wham/George xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi 

Have to say if I was voted to do the eating disgusting things trial and you lot were my fellow campers, you would be going hungry tonight. I would actually gag.

F x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

They look even worse than usual. There are more bums & balls


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Agree that Ant and Dec are on good form.

I just knew that Joe was going to turn out to be a idiot bully   . I really really dislike him. I bet he's a nasty piece of work. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Think I am gonna be sick


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG Mal me too !!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't know why I am watching it   I could not eat any of that!


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hat off to you Kim even though you made the strangest noises ever and I was gipping much respect that you managed to do the trial as that was minging.

Again Ant and Dec were hilarious trying not to laugh at her.

George is brilliant what a sense of humour he has.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kim ... knew she'd be good to watch, ballsy (sorry for the pun!) and will provide a few hours of arguments i think

Jimmy ... Lazy, melts into the background

Joe ... Bully, arrogant

Katy ... Blah! Who  !

Sam ... Gutsy, will be in the final

George ... comedy value

Sabrina ... one to watch i think, could be very feisty

Colin & Justin ... bit of a let  down for me. Need to prove themselves yet

Lucy ... obviously homesick, but needs to pull something major out of the bag to stay in, apart from the relief on her face when a trial is announced!

Gino ... hmmm ? could be a contrary mary if riled! 

Stuart ... struggling to make a comment really  

anyone else? must be boring as i've forgotten!

Early days i know but i reckon judging on this week, the final 3 possibly be Kim, Sam, George 
But in reality will involve Katy  

My final 3 will probably change this time next week!

First to be voted out? I think Lucy or Justin


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

or is it Colin the dark haired one  I know which is which with Ant & Dec not C & J!


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I think its going to be really hard to figure out who's going to go first cos its got to be someone from the exile group is that right?

Sam dont think we've seen the best of her yet, dont want her to go

George defo dont want him to leave he's hilarious

Gino oh no we need the eye candy

Lucy she seems lovely but fear it could be her or Sam that go first which is a travesty as there are others in the base camp that should go first.

Colin has dark hair, Justin has blond/grey hair   Funny until now I always got Kim and Aggies names the wrong way round


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello.... I think I am going to have to join you.
Totally addicted for the first time in my life to this show!

Missed last night and it's not on ITV player yet - but caught the eating bugs bit on the web. Fair play to Kim!

I am a big big fan of George, and kind of want him to win at the moment - or at least I would if he was up for some of the challenges! Someone said earlier that it may be in his contract not to (or is there something wrong with his arm?) but Kim was also excluded from some and she couldn't understand why.

Looks like odds are on Gino at the moment or KP to win. Not sure why Gino is quite to popular - he is kinda cute, but his comments that women shouldn't ever fart!?  

Hate hate hate Joe. And not keen on Jimmy either. Love Colin and Justin.   Justin more so after he got all emotional about not being able to protect his friends from the Big Bad Bully Joe.

When does the first person get voted out? Did it happen last night? (If so, don't say who!! Til I've watched it ) I am hoping it's not Kim - I know she can be a b***h but she has some comedy value. I'd expect it'd be Lucy which would be a pity - should be Joe or Jimmy!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Pabbo - what a cutie you have

I find Gino sooo boring and thought he'd be one of the first up. Shame they can't introduce a secret ballot where the other celebs can nominate anyone from red team to be up for vote to shake things up. Find Steward borrring too - would like to see more of sam and lucy before they go.

F x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pabbo -LO is just so cute 

George *is* very funny 

Just ordered pizza to be delivered for this and x-factor. Feel a bit guilty because

A) Fat
B) Skint


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lady lottie.. you enjoy honey !! NEVER feel guilty about food .. its survival


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I feel persuaded - thank you


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments about Xan - we think he is indeed a little cutie, but we're biased!

I just ate a curry, huge mug of chocolate and several pieces of Co-Op milk chocolate. So, LadyLottie, your pizza seems relatively healthy to me! Especially as I have had 2 pieces of flapjack today already 

I don't get to watch X-Factor or I'm a Celeb tonight - DH is *not* a fan. He thinks I'm a Celeb is as bad as Big Brother - I keep explaining that these people know the price of fame and what they are getting into, therefore if they are exploited they have their eyes wide open. But he's not having any of it 
Just hope I get to watch tonight's episode tomorrow before I hear the results from somewhere else!

Enjoy your evening everyone!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks well good tonight, did you see Kim have a go at Joe during the adverts of Xfactor? Think Joe might of met his match!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG Kim is so a ***** slating Aggie like that on TV. Looking at the amount of people she is causing ructions with who would you believe?

How unprofessional whatever she thinks.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I think perhaps it's time to vote for someone other that KT who will give us more entertainment. I'd like to see Gino or Lucy do a trial.

Have to say that if I had to the bad pitt trial they'd all go hungry I hate snakes.

Am I the only one in here tonight.

Hope Gino goes home, but my god if only we could get rid of Kim.

F x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree Fraggles totally unprofessional of Kim, she doesnt seem to have any scruples or if she does her mouth hasnt quite caught up yet.  

Have just been watching ITV2 and rumour has it "her who will remain nameless" has said that she's had enough and she's leaving.... mmmmm lets see.

Well done George on being only 2 seconds off the guess of an hour!!!! wow.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well ........... KP has walked !!!

Not surprising really has got what she went in there for... more publicity.

will be good to see how the others get on with the trials now.

R x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was getting very bored with KP doing the trials!! Did you see how she demolished them flies!!! she wasn't bothered at all   .  I wonder who is doing the trial with Joe tonight?  

I was totally shocked to see Kim slagging Aggie so openly on TV   Lets hope Aggie already knows how Kim feels about her  

I don't like Joe neither, he comes across as a typical Male chauvinistic pig.

Now KP has walked does that mean that no one will go tonight?

Lottie, You have made my mouth water reading about your scrummy pizza     I hope you enjoyed it  

Shelley x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Done Katie Price - I think she did marvellously.....

Kim - She's a strange thing she is!

Joe - God that man is so annoying! But then i like annoying! It would do for em to get on it would be boring!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Just heard katies walked.........................


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Shemonkey said:


> Just heard katies walked.........................


Hooray!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pizza was amazing - although shocked I ate so much 

Mmmm - I vaguely remember reading something before about Aggie and Kim not getting on. They def aren't friends in 'real life', they just do the TV show.

Be nice to see some other celebs doing trials now. I think Joe will be picked for a few as I think he'll be unable to do them. Also, Justin and Colin would be great doing one together  

LL xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

The public no longer vote for the trials now. Once they start voting to evict it is down to the celebs who does the trials.

I think Katie did great and am quite sad to see her walk, although no doubt she would have been voted off tomorrow anyhow.

Kim is a bully and I think she completely overeacted towards Joe and the cooking. Getting right up in his face was disgraceful. She was trying so hard to push his buttons!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> Kim is a bully and I think she completely overeacted towards Joe and the cooking. Getting right up in his face was disgraceful. She was trying so hard to push his buttons!


He should have given a right hook!! She was saying how much she loved boxing!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i wounder if somebody will go tonight now kp has walked??.it ssys in the paper noone will replace kp ??


                                                              marie 76x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

So KP has come out of the jungle a different woman..... lets see...... seems like Alex had a wasted journey though huh


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

and wtf was going on with her eyebrows


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

can't believe they spent so much time interviewing Katie and then didn't have time to talk to Lucy.

At least now we can get to know the others a bit more.

r x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

mmm yeah definately weird I'm sure someone said they were tattoes as well!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Roo67 said:


> can't believe they spent so much time interviewing Katie and then didn't have time to talk to Lucy.
> 
> r x


I thought it was a shame, we didn't even get to see her meet her family 



Sprinkles said:


> So KP has come out of the jungle a different woman..... lets see...... seems like Alex had a wasted journey though huh


I think its amazing how someone can think 6 days in the jungle would completely change them wtf, give her a week or 2 back on the outside and she will be the same 

I wonder who will go tonight 

Shelley x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to have my eyebrows tattoed but am a wus and couldnt do it.  Hers are just freaky weird.

Anyway here's hoping that tonights episode is the start of the proper show!


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

... watching it now.
Think eyebrow oddness is exacerbated by too much botox. Nothing moves - her face is solid! eek.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/x-factor/6641607/Jedward-twins-offered-50000-to-replace-Jordan-on-Im-A-Celebrity.html

Jedward have until 5.30pm today to decide if they are going to replace Katie Price - OMG what is the country coming to !

/links


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

You have to be kidding??! Replace one irritating person with a double dose of irritating?


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG - can't believe it but........................ they may be quite entertaining, but I would have thought a bit late in the day to be joining now someone is getting voted off each day.

R x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lets hope its just a nasty rumour!!!

Shelley x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

This might give the Twins the chance to change people opinions about them, they could be nice    If they do go in, we should give them a chance. I didn't like them on X-factor as they couldn't sing, they might be different in the jungle.

xxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooh lovely, I have found a thread of fellow IAC lovers! I havent seen my husband since it all began and I dont plan to see him for another 2 weeks. I love Gino, even with his very hairy legs!!!

xx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Gutted Colin's gone cant believe it thats mental really thought it would be Joe.

Wasnt the trial hilarious though, class!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes trial was hilarious - just watching ITV 2 and it seems that it is just a vicious rumor that the twins are going in.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Why did people vote Colin out?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

LL

I am flabbergasted Colin has gone - he was funny - had personality - what were they thinking?

F x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree, he seemed really sweet. As usual I don't want anyone to go, I never do!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well it is the person with the least votes that goes, did you all vote for Colin?

I found last night's show to be pretty boring, nothing happened  . I hope it picks up again.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> I found last night's show to be pretty boring, nothing happened . I hope it picks up again.


maybe they should get KP back 

TBH I don't vote for IAC unless someone really stands out and this year no one does 

Shelley x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Colin?? That's so unfair. Breaking him and Justin up like that! They are such a cute couple.

Loved the trial: "Whatever you-a do, don'ta move-a!"


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

now what about the rumour that jedward might be going in?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think they can start bringing people in after the voting to evict has been started so I think it is just a rumour, nothing more


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Evening All

OMG Kim what are you on? Your hair is your career - it's snapping off more likely than not because of how often you bleach it. 

Is anyone still watching?

F x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

pabboo said:


> Loved the trial: "Whatever you-a do, don'ta move-a!"


     

Yep am still watching Fraggles, just getting ready for "my love" Aggie to make her wretching noises at the Jungle Arms. This is going to be hilarious...... I need cheering up


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Sprinkles Hon, are you ok? Why the need for cheering up? 
I need cheering up to and have tickets to see a comedian on sunday and trust me I am so in need of a good laugh at the moment so it is very timely.
F x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it was really unfair to make her drink the second glass, I'd like to see them drink it with gagging and being sick   omg I couldn't watch I literally hid behind my cushion for most of it  

Shelley x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Fraggles just going through 2ww madness thats all and convinced it hasnt worked.  Hope the comedian does its stuff and cheers you up luvvie  

Good thing is that I'm a celeb is distracting for a couple of hours.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Sprinkles Honey     
I am so sending you lots of love and really want you to get a BFP xxxx
  
When do you test?
F x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Kim is such a bully - why doesn't she keep her nose out of deciding who does the bushtucker trial - I think she is a patronising cow who needs taking down a peg or two. 

Fraggles x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here here - was thinking the same - she is so annoying and it was all sorted fairly until she stuck her nose in

R x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Shut the hell up Kim - take some responsibility for your actions. Sabrina would have done better and got more stars. Jimmy to go.


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Jimmy will go too, havent been watching though just going to catch up through sky plus now...


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

George to Win. I never thought I would do an old man but for George I would make an exception as I think he would be hilarious and great company. xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've missed the last few nights. Who on earth is voting for Jimmy? Has he spoke yet? Have I missed much?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello LL

No not missed much. Kim is turning and was a bit of a bully yesterday.

Jimmy said about 20 sentences yesterday.

Feel it is a z cast list this year and not as good as other years.

How are you?

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe it is like Big Brother and had its day!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I was just as annoyed with Jimmy as with Kim the other night. I can't believe with all that was going on he still said he'd do the task when Sabrina had clearly drawn the short straw!   Clearly worked for him though as Sam went


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> maybe it is like Big Brother and had its day!


No chance! Bring on more!!!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Siobhan1 I am so with you and thought exactly the same about Jimmy.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jimmy stood around looking a right prat while the words were going on between Kim and Sabrina, if he had half an ounce of decency about him he would have said fairs fair, we did draw straws!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OOh I know is my time of the month and Kim might genuinely be trying to be nice but she still winds me up.

F x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am still watching but a bit bored to be honest, don't have a fav to win either


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

HI

please tell me how is Jimmy staying in?

F x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

I know! Who is voting for him..... its weird.

And oh my I had a tear in my eye when George left, what a star!  Cant believe he's gone, its a shame.

And do wish Kim would stop acting like she was in her 20's or something it makes my skin crawl....

Gino to win......


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It IS a bit dull isn't it?  . Thank gawd for Ant and Dec  

Fraggles - Its beyond me  

Does anybody else think that Stuart is trying a bit to hard to win??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Fraggles said:


> please tell me how is Jimmy staying in?


It's like Jedward and Lloyd all over again LOL



LadyLottie said:


> Thank gawd for Ant and Dec


Thank gawd indeed! Those two are hilarious!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yes Stuart is definately trying too hard, I find him pretty dull.  The Stuart and Sabrina thing is so not going to happen, or if it does, will be very short lived, it's too false!

I want Gino to win, he's the most switched on one of the bunch and the most genuine, what you see is what you get!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree sue. Gino is fab...and quite sexy aswell   I think stuart is exceddingly boring, as is sabrina,..will miss George, he was fab!  ant and Dec crack me up, they are brilliant!    
am going to miss the flippin final as going away! xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Pobby

Please say you won't whingeing about missing the final. I am more than happy to go in your place so you can see the final - fancy it? LOL.

F x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Missed last nights episode! Goerge, gone? 
He was talking about walking out  
So so sad, he was the main reason to watch it. Gorgeous George. I will miss him.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Is it just me or does anyone else wonder why Sabrina has to shout? She seems unable to talk at a normal level!!

Gino to win!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Tamsin, i was just thinking exactly the same thing!!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
Didnt see it tonight, who left?
Think they should give it a break next year or at least get b list not z listers on it - not that gorgeous George is a z list.
F x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Agree with that Fraggles  .

I missed tonight too - who went?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sabrinna went ... yay yay !!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

No can't wait 2 years for another series, I look forward to this each year.  This has got to be the first year where they've all been so nice to each other most the time, not enough squabbles going on!  

They've all been game for doing whatever has been thrown at them too.

Glad Sabrina's gone and yes, can't stand the fact she shouts all the time!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought last nights trial was really funny, well the first couple of times he got a double shock   but even that got a bit tedious too  

Gino to win, just because he is very sexy  

Shelley x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Call me a miserable so and so but I would have preferred to be allowed to sleep rather than have Justin wake me up saying I did it I did it - he could have told me when I woke up!!

I do think it would have been better series if KP had stayed, this lot are so so boring.

F x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fraggles said:


> Call me a miserable so and so but I would have preferred to be allowed to sleep rather than have Justin wake me up saying I did it I did it - he could have told me when I woke up!!
> 
> F x


Miserable so and so   

Not sure if it's because I'm poorly at the moment but I keep missing the last 15 mins or so as I'm falling asleep!! Or is it just boring??

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Boring! Yawn!! I keep missing it too.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

LL

Little face man is such a cutie.

It is like watching paint dry.

F x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

How on earth is Jimmy still in   although he is a lovely bloke he hasn't actually done anything   .  Missing the final tonight, but I would like Joe to win 

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Who is Jo? Crikey - I should have watched more   

I'd like Justin to win. Or is it Colin?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LL - sorry hon, but Colin got booted out a few days ago and Justin went last night!

Gino to win!  Kim 2nd , Jimmy 3rd


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

LadyLottie said:


> Who is Jo? Crikey - I should have watched more
> 
> I'd like Justin to win. Or is it Colin?


Sorry I meant Gino   Guess who didn't sleep much last night 

Justin went last night LL  it was between him and Jimmy 

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WHAT He went?? Gutted


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I may be taking this a tad seriously but there is a miscarriage of justice if Kim or jimmy win.

F x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG I'm a pleb get me out of here - Kim does my flippin head in.

Jimmy you are only there because you never bloomin' say anything and stay under the radar.

F x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Omg what is that wonderful piece of music they played when they were playing when they were showing clips of the final 3??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so glad I have eaten!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

The only way I would eat those beach worms is if I was promised a bfp next time around.

F x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I honestly don't know how they do it. I just _couldn't_. Regardless of how hungry I was, I just couldn't do it


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Gino to win  i was gaggin the whole way through his trial, YUK! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think gino deserves to win after that.
I don't really know why Jimmy is still there tho- glad he came 3rd out them
- I waned Justin to win  
L x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

How old is Jimmy??


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

according to what I can find out hes only 47...he looks a lot older IMHO


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

oh my twiceblessed that is a surprise


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

~I mean hes only 7 years older than me.....  seems like he has been "around" for eons...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

47 OMG he had a hard paper round!!! x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Does Kim have a boyfriend? Or a girlfriend?? I know she is divorced / separated


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought she was married.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

which one is ant and which dec


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kim is 67!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

ant is left hand side and dec right hand side


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> which one is ant and which dec


Dec is the good looking one!! Ie not in the check shirt


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yehhh Gino!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

YES!!!! I was right !!!!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

What has George done to his face - is that fake tan?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

FANTASTICO!!!! x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ah definately a deserved winner


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> ♥JJ1♥ said:
> 
> 
> > which one is ant and which dec
> ...


I think Ant is better looking 

I am glad Gino won, Kim is so annoying! Just trying to think though this year & the 2 years before the celeb that does the eating trial on the last day has always won....


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Was saying the same to DH last night about whoever does the eating trial always wins. 

Oh my God though, how hot is Gino?!!!  He was my favourite and glad he won.

Did anyone else think that Kim's right eye looked a bit weird last night when she looked down? Almost like it was a fake eye of sorts.

Jimmy seemed a nice guy but should've left a long time ago. He didn't do much. I wanted Justin to be in the top 3.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ophelia said:


> Was saying the same to DH last night about whoever does the eating trial always wins.
> 
> Oh my God though, how hot is Gino?!!!  He was my favourite and glad he won.
> 
> ...


Woah I could have written like ALL of that...


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

TwiceBlessed- Great minds think alike...


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you seen the news that Gino and Stuart are facing criminal charges for killing and eating the Rat whilst in exile.
Apparently the RSPCA don't think it was acceptable 

What about all the critters that are used in the bush tucker trials- is that not cruelty as well ??

R x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

And did you see Gino cheated and smuggled in salt, sugar, tea bags etc too?


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no missed that - naughty naughty


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

am a bit late here as was away for the final but watched all the missed episodes back to back on catch up and didnt get to bed till 3:30 am!  
SOOOOO please Gino won..he was a hotty!
Ophelia, Im so glad yo said that about Kims eye?!!!! how weird was that?! i had never noticed it before at all..proper home and away eyes..sorry thats mean but it looked odd!
Cant belive Jimmy was there till the end..what did he do?!
great series this year, a really nice bunch of people... 
Bye until next year! x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

So who would anyone like to see on it net year?

I think Justin and Colin for the ITV 2 show.

F x


----------

